# Automating switches and trains



## ssmtrains (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi, I have a basic question. I have an O setup with modern Lionel engines and FastTrack, although I’ve recently acquired a modern MTH loco. I’m considering a new layout where two circular tracks meet at a switch. Two trains are on those different tracks and once in a while I’d like them to switch tracks through the switch. Since the trains might run at different speeds sooner or later they’ll end up on the same track if I leave the switch on. And obviously, that’s not good.

So what’s the easiest way to automate the switch and the train speeds? I don’t know anything about computer controls etc. So far everything has been manual, but I’m willing to take the next logical step. Also this won’t be a permanent setup, I might have to move rooms etc. Also if you have recommendations for books or videos that might help learn this for a beginner.

Many thanks!
Shankha


----------

